# Experiance w/ C. Moehlmannii?



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I just bought a C. Moehlmannii "sumatra" and I don't have a whole lot of info on it. I got it off the internet but all the site said was that it's rare, and requires slightly more light than the average crypt.

I'm hoping some one here had some practical experiance with this plant in regards to size, shape, and 'scape placement. Any other tid-bits of info on it would also be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a bunch of it in my 75 gallon tank. It's my favortie Crypt so far. Mine gets about 10" tall or so. I use it as a midground or even backround plant. It grows just as easily as most Crypts do. Just give it time and don't move it around and you'll have tons of it before you know it.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply! I have a 75 gallon tank also (pressurized C02 and 3wpg). I have a C. Wendtii "Bronze" that is currently dominating about 20% of my tank (it's 18" tall). Beautiful plant!

I just gave a friend six plants taken off of it. If he likes it as much as I do, there's going to another "crypt nut" in the world! I may even try to grow one emersed some time.

I can't wait till it, and the C. Balansea finally shows up.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

This species is very close to pontederiifolia and I think it's fair to say that culture requirements are identical for both...


----------

